# Bryan Chapman Memorial 600



## Ian H (15 May 2017)

It was my first ever 600, in 1993. I have ridden it several times since—last time in 2013. So I thought it was time to return and see what the latest route looked like. 

It didn't start well: I overslept and rushed to the start just in time. Everyone else left while I was having tea and a welsh cake, then I realised I'd left vital stuff in the car. So I had to divert a couple of k down into Chepstow to retrieve it and then join the route, about half-an-hour late.

It took about 40k before I caught anyone.

Anyone else ride?

Here's the gps track:-
BCM2017


----------



## raleighnut (15 May 2017)

Ian H said:


> It was my first ever 600, in 1993. I have ridden it several times since—last time in 2013. So I thought it was time to return and see what the latest route looked like.
> 
> It didn't start well: I overslept and rushed to the start just in time. Everyone else left while I was having tea and a welsh cake, then I realised I'd left vital stuff in the car. So I had to divert a couple of k down into Chepstow to retrieve it and then join the route, about half-an-hour late.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 May 2017)

@tatr and @Redlight were riding; maybe other CCers among the 150+.

13/14 May: 600km + 6681m

After cutting my '600' teeth on @Ian H ‘s Kernow and South West Peninsula ride last year I was pleased have a go at the BCM.

Nice big breakfast; got to start in good time; no queues for registration; sorted drop bag. Looked for @tatr without success.

Starting at 6am I eased into what I think was the second group on the road, a select crew (15?) through Abergavenny which broke up on the climb up over to Talgarth. With another rider at the top my front derailleur cable broke so I drafted down that long descent to Bronllys, on a 67" (longest) gear. Knowing the Honey cafe would be busy I controlled (08:30 - ave 29kph) at the 'Premier' shop (about 300m into Bronllys - ripe bananas), pulled the cable out and ditched it, stowed the outer, and screwed the lower limit screw to force the chain into the middle (42t) ring. Saw @Ian H just arriving as I left at about 08:45. In Llyswen I turned off to take the minor road on the east side of the Wye valley (same as the route back and the Brevet Cymru) rather than bashing up the A470 trunk road for 20km. Back on routesheet route I stopped to remove underhat, buff and swap into mitts and then tagged on to a couple coming past. In Rhayader I diverted off to Clive Powell Bikes bought a new cable and fitted it (15 minutes but included a coffee). Made Llanidloes by 11:25 (25kph), took a look at the queue and controlled at the Coop along the road - chicken and mushroom slice.

Rode off with Peter Simon up the hills to Staylittle and left onto the mountain road: spectacular views and exhilarating descent to Forge – punctuated by a stand off with two lambs who showed no fear, till I hollered and my brakes squealed: they shot off up the bank. Through Machynlleth and up the Corris climb, I rode for a while with a lady who identified herself as my local police inspector - she had stopped to find a decent coffee as I went past - too strong for me up the hill after a while, though). Round Cader Idris and all the way up to Cross Foxes before swooping down, bypassing Dolgellau to King's: the turning came earlier than expected but a 30" gear saw me steadily up the double chevrons and on up the valley to the YH control (14:16, 25kph). I had the full menu: super soup, rat and couscous (with self-added pepperoni slices (40g)) and apple pie and custard. Made to feel very welcome by those manning the control and kitchen. Accessed drop bag but really I could have done without. Considered taking/donning over-boots but decided I was going to be fast enough (qv) to miss most of the rain.

On the road to Arthog passed Peter Simon again and rode through Barmouth going round by the sailing club (I have done numerous Three Peaks Yacht Races which start there) and rode in a three up to Harlech. Stopped at the Spar shop and then climbed up to my booked B&B to check in. Back at the info control I joined another small group who had (very reasonably) decided the info control answer could not be memorised so had stopped to write it in. Pressed on eventually alone through Beddgelert and up Nant Gwynant and left to Pen-y-pass (info control). Seriously fast but assured down to Llanberis and shortly across the Menai Straits to the control (1851 – 90km in 3:15 = 28kph).

Left at 1915 with the rain forecast for 9. Once on the Beddgelert road the wind was full ahead and spiced with rain which came and went to start with. Caught up with a young lady from Sidcup who professed herself weary but was riding well. Rode together to Penrhyndeudraeth where our paths parted. Rather than return south via Trawsfynydd I had resolved to go back round by the coast (a bit further, and more exposed to the SW wind, but crucially where I was to stop). Made it to Harlech at 10:04pm so less than 2 hours rain and less than an hour of increasing darkness. Overall 350km done in elapsed time of 16:04 (21.8kph) and rolling time of 13:48 ~25kph (NB: The wind had been mostly with us.)

Shower, snack, and bed for nearly 6 hours. Breakfast and away by 5am, with the warmth of morning, just as the sun was due to rise. Slow into a headwind going south high above the coast, though. After the Barmouth bridge I stayed on the well surfaced (but not tarmac) Mawddach Trail along the estuary side and cut up to King’s getting there at 06:25. Previous ‘chat’ suggested 7am was a good time to leave with 220km to go. I bounced through, though the trail had filled my mudguards. Diverted through Dolgellau and up the Tabor (old?) road to Cross Foxes, stopping to clear out the mudguards before the steep and sustained hill. I’m sure the A370 is easier, but if there’s a minor road I prefer to climb that, than on the main road, at whatever time of day. Downhill another matter. Went well up to Ochr y Bwlch col, stopped to get a jacket and gloves on for the smooth, fast (for me - 80kph?) descent, with a bit of spitting rain. The A470 turns east at Cemmaes Road so that meant a tailwind to the next control. Caught (and shaken out of laziness) by a guy from Islington who led me to the control at Aberhafesp (0945 – 69km in 3:10 including nearly an hour’s climb out of Dolgellau). Brilliant set up there with the Community Centre kitchen well organised and offering a range of breakfast treats. Cereal then bacon, beans, tomatoes on toast, coffee did it for me. In and out in 25 minutes, and the day had warmed up a bit. Looking forward to the climb out of Newtown.

Just out of Newtown, rather than sticking to and climbing on the A483 trunk road, I took the Dolfor road, which is again steeper but shorter and eventually (4km?) spits you back into the traffic, which was not heavy, to complete the climb. Slowly caught by a couple from Bristol Audax. The A483 is an interesting road. You look ahead to see where on the skyline the road might pass, only to find that it goes off round the side of the hills ahead; and again; and again. We had to descend eventually and south into Llandrindod Wells – a (the?) ‘high’ town in Wales. Controlled at 12:30. The Hafren Bistro looked inviting but there was a queue so I hopped it to Greggs and had an excellent tomato soup and roll. Two issues: the receipt did not have Llandrindod Wells on it (so I had to visit the ATM round the corner as well) and Greggs had removed salt cellars/sachets and on request “did not have any salt”, which I would like to have added to the soup. Part of their healthy eating drive. There was plenty of sugar available though, in the redundant ‘condiments’ trays: three different types.

105km to go then. Headed south alone but teamed up with Tom from Cambridge outside Buith Wells – we rode together to the end. One of my back lights jumped off outside Crickhowell and by the time I’d got back it’d been run over. I assume the plastic clip securing it to the saddlebag loop failed. Plastic fatigue?

Picked up another rider but stopped in Abergavenny for a quick rest and reorg and blagged some peanuts off a sportive support table set up by the roadside. Swift ride to Usk and steady up the long hill, passed before the top by a fast group of 8. When we got to the top people were coming up the other way saying that there'd been a bad motorcycle accident and the road was closed closed. We diverted off north to pick up the Devauden road, which was a bit of a maze and a section of 1:7 climb but once on it, a fast run down to Chepstow, joining the main road only 100m north of the route. Also helped get the distance up to 600 and reached the Arrivee at 17:55. Met @tatr at the finish - he'd been finished 'ages' but had had far less sleep .

Thank you to Ritchie and Claire and all those (King’s, Menai Bridge, Aberhafesp and Bulwark) who helped make (and keep) this event in the premier league.

BCM audax completed in 36 hours elapsed, 25 hours rolling time (so 24kph average), 4 hours of stops during the days, and a 7 hour sleep stop (6 hours actual sleep). Climb was 6680m over the 600km. A bit slower than this will be fine for LEL and on the first 600km of LEL the climb is (only) about 4000m: 20kph average during the days with 6 hours sleep stops (x 4) will get me round 1433km in 96 hours.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Mar 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxHWajFKfRU


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyotlUgS8FM

Scheduled for 15 May this year (postponed from last year) but we'll see, I guess. King's will be a challenge in mid May.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Ajax Bay said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxHWajFKfRU
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyotlUgS8FM
> ...




Audax rides of that length won’t be validated in May.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Mar 2021)

Here's the route:
https://ridewithgps.com/routes/20922029


----------

